# pumping = breast pain & white nipples?!? Please help!



## JillyD (Mar 2, 2005)

I posted here a couple weeks ago about how my nipples were turning white and I was feeling pain in my breasts. After chatting with you ladies, I decided it was Raynaud's syndrome. I started taking B-6 and it got soooo much better. I just realized that at the same time I started taking B-6, we went away on vacation and I didn't pump for a week. So, now I am back home and am trying to build up my freezer stash since I need to go back to work.

I started pumping yesterday again and, low and behold, the Raynauds is back! Ugh!!! So, i am thinking that I get blanched & painful nipples after I use the pump. How can I ever learn to "love my pump" if this is what it does to me? I use the Medela pump in style. I usually have it set to 2-4. Could I be using it wrong? Does this happen to anyone else? I am wondering if it would be worth my $$ to try a different pump. And ideas? suggestions? I have to be able to pump b/c I am returning to work - luckily, only part time. Pumping has been my biggest challenge lately - how do you do it? It seems so easy for everyone else I know.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

When that happened to me, I was using too high suction on the pump. Have you tried just lowering the suction? (I don't know what that 2-4 correlates to, the frequency or the suction)


----------



## JillyD (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks - i will try that...although the suction setting is only one step above low. 2-4 refers to frequency...


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Everyone reacts differently to each pump. It's hard for us to say which setting is best for you on which pump.
The best pump I have ever used is the Medela Classic (hospital grade) the worst is Purely Yours. The second best is Medela Symphony (hospital grade). The best personal pump I have used is the Pump in Style. For hand pumps, I prefer the Medela Harmony over the Avent Isis. I also really like the Baily Nurture III, but it requires both hands to manage the suction. It is the best (IMO) in terms of variability of suction and speed and feathering (gentle suck start and stop rather than sudden sucking), but is a pain to use b/c of the two handed operation.

Sorry I'm not much help with this. The only other thing I can think of is to say that sometimes it does just get better as you get more used to pumping.

PS-the Lactina hospital grade is the most painful hospital pump I have ever used, probably the most painful pump period that I have used - the pain of it inhibits let down, so it doesn't matter how well it sucks if you hurt you won't make milk for it.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

What about the size of your nipples? make sure they fit well and aren't being compressed. That is a problem I have with my PIS, my nipples are too big. you can buy larger flange sizes, that may help.

I also have Raynaud's Syndrome and find pumping in general to be pretty uncomfortable. I start back to work in 2 weeks, not looking forward to it.


----------



## JillyD (Mar 2, 2005)

I think my nipples are fine - they are pretty small and appear to fit okay in the PIS. They don't touch the sides at all.

This is frustrating because I really don't know if it is the pump or if it is just the way it's going to be for me. I hesitate to buy a new pump as it might not help or might even make it worse. I was thinking about trying the Avent Isis since it is a handpump. But, I hardly get anything out of the PIS (like 1 oz per pumping session and I can only really pump once a day in the morning. I don't get anything at all in the afternoon)...so I can imagine it might be worse with the Isis. I have even considered renting a hospital pump...are they really that much better???

These pumping issues make it even harder to deal with the fact that I will be working again in just two days! Ack!!! Luckily, it's only part-time.


----------

